# bestehendes system auf hardened umstellen

## Treborius

ist sowas möglich?

wenn ja, worauf muss ich achten?

gibts dafür nen guide?

zur Zeit benutze ich das server profile

danke für Antworten

Treb

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

1. hardened Profile wählen

2. hardened USE Flag setzen und emerge --newuse

3. gcc auf hardened umstellen

4. emerge hardened-sources

5. haredened Kernel bauen und booten

6. wenn du ganz sicher sein willst, komplettes System mit dem hardened gcc neu bauen.

Sebastian

----------

## Treborius

probiere ich mal aus, wird aber ne weile dauern

danke erstmal

----------

## JoHo42

HI Treborius,

hat das was gebracht?

Ist Gentoo damit sicherer? Sind alle Programme noch so wie sie vorher waren

oder mustest du das deinstallieren? Versionen nach unten schalten?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Treborius

naja, das mit den hardened-sources ist mein problem,

ich such noch nen zeitpunkt, an dem ich die zeit habe das durchzuziehen, 

und vor allen dingen einen reboot machen kann

ich melde mich aber, und erzähle wie es gelaufen ist

----------

